# First Isopod culture



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi all,

Just ordered some Dwarf Whites from a member on here as my first cultures and wanted know if there was a semi definitive answer to a grow out container. I have been reading the threads on here that others have posted and I think I am going to go with a mix of some ABG as well as the Eco Bedding which is basically shredded cardboard. Also read about the dog food and rabbit food and fish food flakes so I will most likely go with one of those and see what happens.

Also still looking for some dwarf striped Ispods if anyone has those.

Just want to have a happy and healthy colony.

Thanks for any thoughts.

-Bob


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bob, I use ABG mix and feed Repashy 'Morning Wood' but you will find they readily eat a lot of things. I use veggie scraps, too. Carrots, cucumber, zucchini, green peppers, mushrooms, are all readily eaten. They will eat cardboard, rotting leaves, tree fern fiber, and Pine bark, too. I didn't realize this until I noticed my ABG had dwindled down to mostly coco fiber and peat in my overpopulated white isopod master culture. 

Also, when you said you were looking for dwarf grey striped isopods I assumed you were talking about a gray colored isopod. Here you just say striped isopods. The isopods you are getting from me are sometimes called dwarf white striped isopods. Some of mine are not striped (i suspect it is simply a variable phenotype) but most have the stripe.

EDIT: I also stay away from grain based diets like dog food as it attracts mites. I'm certain someone could post that isn't true but, in my experience, it is. Rabbit pellets should just be a combination of different Hay. As such it should work.




Tekman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just ordered some Dwarf Whites from a member on here as my first cultures and wanted know if there was a semi definitive answer to a grow out container. I have been reading the threads on here that others have posted and I think I am going to go with a mix of some ABG as well as the Eco Bedding which is basically shredded cardboard. Also read about the dog food and rabbit food and fish food flakes so I will most likely go with one of those and see what happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is possibly the most comprehensive guide to keeping them. Doug was one of our bigger suppliers of isopods and springtails.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the link. I am posting a !ink to Josh's frogs info on isopods and lists the dwarf striped grey. https://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2011/12/microfauna-part-ii/

My only goal right now was to try and get the most prolific and searching around that type kept popping up. The white dwarfs I am getting from you are certainly in that category and will make for some great starters. Going out today to get some housing and supplies for them. 

Thanks for all of the help and info. 

-Bob


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think you will me impressed with how the whites reproduce when taken care of and fed well. I suspect that the diet I give them of Repashy 'Morning Wood' and fresh vegetables has something to do with it. I sold close to 3000 of them in the past 5 days and I still have a lot!



Tekman said:


> Thanks for the link. I am posting a !ink to Josh's frogs info on isopods and lists the dwarf striped grey. https://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2011/12/microfauna-part-ii/
> 
> My only goal right now was to try and get the most prolific and searching around that type kept popping up. The white dwarfs I am getting from you are certainly in that category and will make for some great starters. Going out today to get some housing and supplies for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquarimax (Jun 25, 2015)

Tekman said:


> Thanks for the link. I am posting a !ink to Josh's frogs info on isopods and lists the dwarf striped grey. https://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2011/12/microfauna-part-ii/
> 
> My only goal right now was to try and get the most prolific and searching around that type kept popping up. The white dwarfs I am getting from you are certainly in that category and will make for some great starters. Going out today to get some housing and supplies for them.
> 
> ...


I keep both dwarf whites and dwarf striped (as well as various other species/morphs). I agree that these two are among the most prolific types.
The dwarf whites are particularly fast when they are kept on the warm side. Within reason, temperature doesn't seem to matter with the dwarf grey striped.


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> This is possibly the most comprehensive guide to keeping them. Doug was one of our bigger suppliers of isopods and springtails.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


This guide is pretty serious:
Pillbugs and Other Isopods: Cultivating Vivarium Clean-Up Crews and Feeders for Dart Frogs, Arachnids, and Insects: Orin McMonigle: 9781616462079: Amazon.com: Books


----------

